# Craftsman stye trim: Anyone have pictures of theirs?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Morning,

I am looking to install Craftsman trim in my living room and dining room probably around April. (Unless the Boss gets her way it may be Janurary)haha I HAVE done a google search and found some pictures. I was hoping that maybe some of you guys may have it and may have CLOSER pictures than what I am finding in Google? :thumbup:

Thank You


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe you have already seen these, I pulled them from the web.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Broke, I did see the first one, (detailed section) but it is helpful Thank You!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

scotsman.....try google. Enter "craftsman style moldings". Its loaded with images.


----------



## gmdavis (Dec 30, 2009)

*Crasftsman trim*

There's a very detailed article at family handyman. I know this is probably not the authentic methods of construction but the details look good.

http://www.rd.com/content/printCont...B_iframe=true&height=500&width=790&modal=true


----------

